# Eyes



## Rui_Santos (Apr 4, 2019)

Jumping Spider's eyes


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 4, 2019)

OMG and WOW... Great images.


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 4, 2019)

Awwww...shes puwdy!  

And them eyes are a watching...


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 4, 2019)

Excellent shots.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 4, 2019)

Good shots...........


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 8, 2019)

Awesome pics!


----------



## LRLala (Apr 30, 2019)

Super shots! Makes me think of Lucas the Spider cartoon videos on YouTube.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 30, 2019)

WOW! What lens?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 30, 2019)

It looks more goofy than scary in this setting. All in perspective I suppose. Nice shots.


----------

